# Deluxe-Biketransporter: Mercedes-Benz E-Klasse W124 Kombi / original Carlsson C35-24



## Der Nachkomme (11. Juli 2014)

Will gar keine großen Worte verlieren:

Wer einen Kombi sucht, wie ihn kein anderer hat.
   ...der nicht rostet.
   ...der zeitlos ist.
   ...der Fahrräder und andere sperrige Sachen problemlos transportieren kann.
   ...der exzellente Ersatzteilverpflegung hat
   ...und so weiter und so fort...

...der wird wohl auch beim E-Klasse W124 vorbeischauen - und ich habe das Deluxe-Modell:

Original Carlsson C35-24 Kat Komplettumbau ab Werk:



























Wird leider viel zu wenig gefahren, daher gebe ich ihn wieder ab.

Original Mercedes-Dachgepäckträger vom Zweit-124 kann natürlich gerne miterworben werden


----------

